# Inauguran Parque de los Anillos



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Inauguran Parque de los Anillos










UBICADO EN ATE • Transformaron antiguo terreno usado por drogadictos y delincuentes.
• Ahora cuenta con amplias áreas verdes adornadas con aros giratorios, lagunas, ciclovía, cancha de fulbito y juegos infantiles.
• Se han plantado alrededor de mil 500 árboles.

Un terreno abandonado en el cruce de la Vía de Evitamiento y la avenida Separadora Industrial, que hasta hace pocos meses era refugio de delincuentes y drogadictos, se ha convertido en un hermoso lugar de esparcimiento, que lleva el nombre del Parque de los Anillos, el cual fue inaugurado ayer por el alcalde de Lima, Luis Castañeda Lossio.

Se trata de cuatro hectáreas rescatadas por la comuna limeña y que han sido transformadas en un bello centro para la diversión de toda la familia.

Varios atractivos

En el parque sobresalen tres espectaculares anillos giratorios, que se mueven por un sistema hidráulico y la impulsión de un chorro de agua de 7 metros de altura. Cuenta también con una hermosa laguna, un muelle para pesca, una cascada que se alimenta con las aguas del río Surco, un embarcadero para botes pedalones, varias pérgolas y una inmensa área verde, convertida en los pulmones del lugar.

Asimismo, cabe resaltar que en el parque se ha construido una ciclovía, mini gimnasios con instrumental chino, juegos infantiles y una zona especial para practicar la disciplina del tai chi, así como una cancha de césped para jugar fulbito.

Abundantes plantas 

Este centro recreacional cuenta con una variada vegetación, la que forma parte del proyecto de la comuna limeña de plantar un millón de árboles. 

Se han sembrado aproximadamente mil 500 árboles, entre los que destacan palmeras, ficus, lúcumos, nísperos, higueras, etc. También hay alrededor de 2,000 plantas, entre ellas costillas de Adán, shefleras y papiros. 

Además hay unas 4 mil flores de diferentes especies, tal es el caso de margaritas, girasoles, rosas y las conocidas cintas de novia, etcétera. 


La obra sirve para recuperar la ciudad

La Municipalidad de Lima, en un intento por revalorizar el cruce de la vía de Evitamiento y la avenida Separadora Industrial, en Ate, construyó el Parque de los Anillos sobre un terreno de cuatro hectáreas, que estuvo sucio y abandonado.

Ahora es nuevo parque ornamental y recreativo que se suma a las diversas obras que en los últimos años ha realizado la comuna metropolitana con el propósito de contribuir en la mejora de la calidad de vida de los ciudadanos.

Todo el perímetro del parque mide mil 200 metros lineales y está protegido por un enrejado que le brindará la seguridad necesaria a la zona. Cuenta también con iluminación de última generación.

La Municipalidad Metropolitana de Lima ha invertido en esta obra alrededor de un millón 400 mil soles, financiamiento que revalorizará el lugar, beneficiando especialmente a los vecinos de las Urbanizaciones Olimpo y Grumete Medina.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Si lo vi en las noticias esta bonito...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En un inicio pense que tenia que ver algo con el señor de los anillos, jijiji


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Castañeda trabaja bien, como alcalde es bueno. Me gusta la idea de que se hagan parques, Lima los pide a gritos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

también vi esa noticia en la tele. Sin hacer mucha propaganda, Castañeda ya va haciendo varias obras en serio ese tipo es un o de los mejores alcaldes y eso que le queda tiempo para hacer otros proyectos


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bueno!!! Los conos tambien gozan de obras!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

BUENOS PARQUES ES LO QUIERE LA GENTE.... Y SE NECESITAN MÁS AÚN PERO ALGO ES ALGO.....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

saben que se va hacer un parque nuevo llamado el Malecon del rio en el rio Rimac... y creo que despues van a construir un nuevo parque en la Parte de amazonas... ojala hagan lo de amazonas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si, primero deben reubicar a los vendedores de libros, demoler esas tiendas que construyeron, que dicho sea de paso se ven horribles, y de alli continuar el parque.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

muy bacan


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

CUANDO SE ACUERDAN DEL CENTRO (BARRIOS ALTOS) AHI TAMBIEN SON POBRES Y LIMEÑOS


----------

